# Big Baby hopes to be re-signed.



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Glen Davis would prefer to remain with the Celtics, and dislikes that insecurity that comes along with free agency.
> 
> "I'm eager and kind of curious," said Davis. "I don't know where I'm going to be. I like security. Not knowing where I'm going to be is scary. But at the end of the day, I'm in a good position where I'm going to make more money.
> 
> ...


Link.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

In the Celtics system he does a very good job. Alot of credit has to goto KG and Coach Ray for that. If I'm Danny I think 3yrs/3million a year is a fair price for Big Baby. If wants more than that then I say we say good bye.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I'd probably go up to 4 mil a season tops, if we cant re-sign him we lose what would currently be our 6th man next season for nothing.. and will have another hole to fill on the bench without much cash to do so


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

They should be chasing Charlie Eyebrows like a 16 year old cheerleader.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I've heard reports that Fatburger offered him a 3 year/45 mil contract, Ainge going to match?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

In all seriousness, with the signing of Rasheed and the rumored MLE deal on the table for Baby with the Spurs, we have little choice but to let him go. It makes no sense to pay 11-12 million a year (including luxury tax) to keep the fourth big in our rotation, especially when Sheed replaces his outside shooting. We can awlways find a wide body that bangs and gets rebounds for a minimum or near-minimum deal to fill out the roster as insurance.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I think if its anything over 4 mil hes gone, we wouldnt match a full MLE offer

i would look into possible sign and trades though where possible


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

While I don't care whether Baby stays or goes. As I said before I think he is a nice bench player but also a product of the coaching staff and their system. I can't see him getting many mins in San Antonio as they are so veteran heavy.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

probably in a good spot for us at the moment, you wouldnt think teams would offer the entire MLE for him, but they would think that 4 mil or under and Boston match

might keep him from getting offers


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, the Spurs spent their MLE on McDyess, there's one less possible destination for Big Baby. The other destination was Detroit- I don't see Big Baby wanting to go there to play behind Charlie, and just being an average team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well Detroit can only have so much capspace... after Charlie and Ben i thought they would be out

imagine hacing that much money and ending up with Gordon, V and Big Baby :laugh:

Magic apparently dont like Baby, Spurs are out... options are getting less and less, he may just take the QO and stay for one more season


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Maybe he'll go to the Cavs. Or the Rockets.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

Well it looks like we will end up back with big baby. Hopefully its no more than a 3 year deal at low money.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

I'd really like to see him back. That's just me. He played well against good teams in the playoffs. Getting that from an undersized, overweight, young backup is great. I was a bigger fan of Leon Powe until this post season, but we'll see how Powe bounces back and who gets more PT. Eventually we have to pick one or the other.


:champagne:
*
Where Guransheed happens, Where you can't handle the truth happens, Where the best shooter ever happens (twice), Where anything is possible happens, Where big baby's become men happens, Where 9 happens, Where the headband happens, Where bringing down the HOUSE doesn't happen, Where 0 means more than nothing, Where Lester is wetter than the Hudson River happens, Where gold x 18 =Boston...yes, only in Boston.*:champagne:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

^ what does 9 refer to? and headband? and zero? and whos lester


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

9 - Rondo
Headband - not sure, maybe Bill Walker
0 - Powe
Lester - Lester Hudson, 2nd round pick


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks like detroit may be the only remaining hurdle, and they ahve something like 3.8 mil IIRC


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I would expect that the Pistons manage to unload Arron Afflalo and sign Big Baby to a deal starting in the $4m range.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

Now that we have signed Wallace. Shouldn't the focus of the team to be to find a SF to back up Pierce. Big Baby is an ok back up undersized 4, but what is our most pressing need.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Money spent on either ends up being hit with a luxury tax, and they're independent considerations as the Celtics have Early Bird Rights to Davis, and still need another NBA-calibre player at the 4/5 (i.e. not Scalabrine or Mikki Moore). So if they don't re-sign Davis they need a capable replacement for him (which could happen in a sign & trade scenario). 

They definitely need another body or two on the wing. After watching Giddens in the Orlando Summer League I now understand why the Celtics couldn't even get a second round pick in one of the worst drafts of the decade for him, he's even worse than I feared. He may spend next year playing for their NBDL team in Portland, but I'll be stunned if they pick up his option for 2011. His highest value now is probably as an expiring contract. They're allegedly discussing a sign & trade for Jamario Moon. I wouldn't be unhappy if they completed that, and a similar deal with Minnesota for Rodney Carney. I'd consider them reloaded for bear at that point.


----------



## Killswitch (Nov 11, 2007)

If Big Baby is hoping he's re-signed, hopefully Danny Ainge gives him a contract. Next season if we can keep a healthy starting five, Davis will fall right in the sixth man, 7th man role off the bench and really put depth in the Celtics bench.


----------

